# Anxiously waiting



## Swipht (Mar 19, 2009)

Have two Ghost mantis being shipped to me now. These will be my first pair and I look forward to trading and selling with the members of this forum: When my first Ooth hatches next season. Idolomorpha lateralis has to be my favorite species so far, but they are $60 dollars for a pair from the seller I went to; including shipping. For my first pair I didn't want to spend that much, only to find out I still have a lot to learn. I've been reading furiously over the past couple days to make sure I know enough to keep the ones I have coming; alive. I chose a 5 gallon Zoo med terrarium for my Ghost Mantid.... But from what I've read on this forum, even a mating pair of this species will end up eating the male. Since my mantis will be shipped on the 1st, and will take 5 days to reach me, I still have time to figure out what I'm going to do. I still think this Zoo Med Terrarium is a great breeding habitat, since the front opens up: should be easy to break the fighting couple up, if things go south..


----------



## bassist (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

And feed them enough (well the female male won't be interested in food that much) and the attacks should be rare but it is not a guarantee.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 19, 2009)

You might also want to start the mating, after heavy feeding of the female for several days, after dark, make sure that you have a setup such that they can mate upside down if they wish and make sure that the male can fly away if things get dicey and he is fast enough. You can even feed the female when mating has started. A safe way to give the male freedom to fly is to put the breeding cage in an empty room, such as the bathroom, where you can find the male next morning. If you haven't done so already, use the search engine on this forum to see how others proceeded.

Good luck, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Swipht, and welcome to the forum.  As you've already found, searching the forum is great way to find invaluable information. Best of luck with your new Ghost pair!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## mikemercer (Mar 20, 2009)

welcome and best luck


----------



## Swipht (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone. Can't tell you how long I wanted to keep mantis. I tried to hatch an Ooth, but didn't know I had to spray it every once in a while... Nothing hatched. Thought I was the only one in the world that wanted to make them pets. This was about 4 years ago, so this isn't exactly an impulse thing for me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2009)

WElcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome from florida, I hope everything goes well with the ghost.


----------



## ismart (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------

